# LGDs driving me nuts!



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, Ive got a pair of sarplaninac/GP pups that we got to keep with the sheep I have pastured here on the homeplace. These two goofballs are killing me. they are much more content to escape the sheep pasture and spend the day either laying under the horse trailer, or loafing in the horse barn. They stay on the property and don't cause any trouble, it is just killing me, I guess I am used to my bird dogs that are more or less content to hang out in their kennels or in the airing yard without pulling these houdini moves. 

I will say that both dogs do make a few trips a day to check on the sheep, and will spend the night in with the sheep, until they get out in the morning.

They have a shed to hang out in, that is part of the pasture, plenty of shade, and plenty of water.

Is this pretty common behavior for LGDs? To be honest I dont really know if it bothers me or not.

Jim


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Completely typical. How are they getting out? You might try hotwire to keep them in. LGD do usually sleep during the day and guard at night since that is when predators are out.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My maremma's are perfect angels.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

sounds pretty normal, they are doing their job at night when the preditors are out, and they are checking on the flock durring the day, they are keeping cool in the heat of the day where they think its coolest, 

if they are not causing problems and just staying cool i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Check out the shed during the day and see what the temperature is. My lgds do the same thing. They tend to pick the place they like the best. It might have to do with location, how cool it is, and where they are fed.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well coyotes hunt by day too, or it would be as simple as bringing your animals in for the night.Why not park the trailer in the pasture for a while?


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like those pups will be causing serious problems.......how much do you want for them?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

lol....no one ever said getting these dogs from puppyhood to responsible LGD is an easy task. You just have to stay one step ahead of them and keep telling yourself that some day, they WILL be good guardians. And put up hot wire in the mean time.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ill tell ya, these two dogs ARE good guardians we have the safest horses in the country..... haha. Slowly but surely we have been patching the fence and I am goint to run a hot wire this week.

I never figured Id have more trouble keeping the LGDs in than the sheep. haha

Sounds like these are pretty normal pups, and Ill just keep putting them up when they get out.

Jim


----------

